# Où trouver la liste de ses applications ?



## quetzal (14 Septembre 2017)

J'ai récemment perdu mon iPhone. Outre la perte de mes photos (je saurais comment faire la prochaine fois), j'avais bien rangé mes applications utiles, et j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver sur mon iPhone d'emprunt. Je ne retrouve notamment plus le nom de certaines applications que j'avais installées. Sur l'une d'entre elles, j'avais un portemonnaie électronique avec quelques dizaines d'euros.

*Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment récupérer la liste de ses applications iOS, gratuites ou payantes ? *

J'ai ouvert iTunes, mais la dernière version me dit que iTunes se concentre sur la musique et la vidéo, ce qui est bien. Mais du coup je ne vois pas où chercher des app iOS à part sur l'iPhone, ni comment retrouver la liste des applications qu'on a déjà téléchargé, même sur un autre téléphone.


----------



## les_innommables66 (14 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Avec ios11

Sur l’AppStore, Apps, cliquer sur la photo pour ouvrir ton compte, puis ‘Achats’ où tu retrouveras tes achats et la liste des apps achetées absentes de l’iPhone
Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2017)

Et avec iOS 10 (tout le monde n'est pas encore passé à iOS 11...)

AppStore, puis Mises à jour (en bas à droite de l'écran) puis Achats (tout en haut de la liste des éventuelles mises à jour en attente)


----------

